# One ICD-10 Question Help



## monstervasquez221b@gmail.com (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm trying to get an assignment done for class, and I'm having trouble.
I am still not good at this so I don't know what I'm doing. I have most of the codes down for this question but I can't find the ICD-10 procedure codes.

Question: a 12 year old boy presents with his father to the ER due to his arm, hand, and upper leg. THe injury occured when the boy fell on a barbed wire fence at the farm while running in the field.
Diagnosis: Multiple lacerations to the right forearm, right hand, and left thigh
Procedure: Suture repair of the following (single layer closure 4.0 cm, forearm;  layered closure 3.0 cm, hand; 6.0cm simple repair, thigh)

Now I got the reason for visit codes just fine.
But it asks for the ICD-9 and CPT procedure codes as well, and then the ICD-10. So I found procedure codes in my CPT book, but don't know what to do with the ICD-9 book. So needless to say, I can't find the ICD-10 code on the conversion page here: https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/codes/

Can anyone point me in the right direction in ICD-9 for the procedure?
The ICD-10 converter is not taking the CPT codes.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 7, 2015)

The ER will not use ICD-10 PCS (procedure codes).  That is a separate book and a different system for inpatient procedures for facility use.  You will still use CPT codes for ER and physician procedure coding.
There is absolutely no way to convert a CPT code to an ICD-10PCS code.  You will need to get a PCS book and learn the system.
Therefore I assume the exercise is asking for the ICD-9 CM and ICD-10 CM diagnosis codes as well as the CPT procedure codes.


----------

